

Making Time: Does it matter why we help others? - simonbrown
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24457645

======
namenotrequired
_Behaviour in some animal species is indeed genetically determined, he says,
but with humans "that certainly isn't the case". He argues that culture sets
us apart from animals in that respect, and points to the huge variance in
social norms in different countries, and over short periods of time._

There's no clear line here. Many animal species have been shown to have
certain elements of culture, that are learned rather than inborn. Findings
that local dialects can be found in different species are examples of this.

And on the other hand, many culture elements can be rationally explained as
natural responses to different circumstances.

